# [mIRC] Spezielle Begrüßung



## Baxuz (2. April 2004)

*[mIRC]Spezielle Begrüßung*

Hi, ich möchte für gewisse Personen spezielle Begrüßungen. Ich hab in paar alten Threads hier rumgestöbert komme aber nicht weiter. Genausowenig hilft mir "/help on join" 



> on *:JOIN:#: /msg $chan Moooooooin $nick
> if ($nick=Victorolosaurus) {/msg $chan Tach Klugscheisser}
> }




Is halt nicht so meine Sache, aber dafür ist das Board hier ja da 

mfg
Baxuz


----------



## TaRnum (2. April 2004)

Hallo erstmal , 


```
on *:JOIN:#: { msg $chan Moooooooin $nick
if ($nick == Victorolosaurus) { msg $chan Tach Klugscheisser }
}
```


So geht es


----------



## Baxuz (2. April 2004)

Danke, aber jetzt passiert folgendes:



> (17:08:33) • victorolosaurus has left #bmo (victorolos@secure-38D7F523.versanet.de)
> (17:08:33) • victorolosaurus has joined #bmo (victorolos@secure-38D7F523.versanet.de)
> (17:08:33) (@HW) Moooooooin victorolosaurus
> (17:08:33) (@HW) Tach Klugscheisser



Jetzt kommt beides :/

Und wie genau schreib ich das für nen anderen/mehrere User?


----------



## Helmut Klein (2. April 2004)

```
on *:JOIN:#: { 
 if ($nick == Victorolosaurus) msg $chan Tach Klugscheisser
 elseif ($nick == Nick2) msg $chan Tach Nick2
 elseif ($nick == Nick3) msg $chan Hallo Nick3
 else msg $chan Mooooooin $nick
}
```

Für jeden weiterne Nick eine weitere Zeile "elseif ($nick == derNICK) msg $chan Text" - das else in die letzte Zeile.


----------



## Webhufi (25. November 2020)

Aus irgend einem Grund kann ich kein neues Thema erstellen, aber mein Frage ist ähnlich:

Demnächst wird ein Jubiläumszähler auf meiner Page erreicht, und ich möchte die Besucher dann mit einer besonderen Startseite überraschen. Also vielleicht einem Bild eines Feuerwerks oder halt irgendetwas Verrücktem.
Wie kann ich das realisieren?

Viele Grüße!
Norbert


----------

